# Partial cathedral and ridge vent



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

Don't need to cover up the gable vents as they won't hurt anything. We usually do cover them if we are doing a siding project alongside with some other retrofits.

Ridge vents only work if the intake ventilation is continuous and unobstructed. If you are going to create that via the baffles and soffits, than by all means, put in a ridge vent. 

If not, the additional exhaust will only serve to exacerbate the ventilation issues and pull conditioned air from the home at a worsened rate.


----------

